

Most Internet traffic bypasses tier-one networks - there
http://billstarnaud.blogspot.com/2009/10/most-internet-traffic-bypasses-tier-one.html

======
khafra
That's quite a relief to hear, with the future of net neutrality in perpetual
doubt.

